# building a workoutbench



## shutmeup (Jul 3, 2008)

I want to build my own workout bench, I have some two by fours and padding to nail then some plywood.  I am not sure how to make the part the weight bar goes into however, this probably needs to be a lot stronger so the bar can't rip the nails out when I set it down.  How can I improve the safety better?


----------



## kansas (Jul 3, 2008)

look for old clothes racks to steal parts off of


----------



## Chocho (Jul 9, 2008)

Make sure you build this safety. It needs to be sturdy, strong, and secure. We don't want to hear about any injury threads!


----------



## rightsaidfred (Aug 18, 2008)

I would use 4x4's and lots of steel braces screwed on or weld it together


----------



## Nik_B (Aug 21, 2008)

Just buy one. To me, that's your best bet.


----------

